# 1st May... Goodwood Breakfast club



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Its Suntop Sunday at Goodwood, this event is open to both soft top and hard top cars.

Soft top TTs will be welcomed to park on the track, is prime show off location, along with a wide selection of other soft top cars. You'll need to register your car for track parking via link below.

So we can park together (in two groups, soft & hard) we'll be meeting at the Sainsburys just down the road, then convoying up.
I know its the same day as Stanford Hall, but gives us southerners an option without a 3hr drive drive up norf. 

Meet point... Sainsburys Chichester, Westhampnett Road, CHICHESTER. PO19 7YR

Meet time... 7.45am for 8am departure to circuit

Cost... FREE

Further info & soft top registeration.... https://grrc.goodwood.com/breakfast-clu ... yVCiUSS.97

Attendees

*Coupe*
Spike
Morbs320i
Bluemagic
cam69
Jev?
Funk

*Roadster*
jedflorex
ttsroadsternewbie

Let us know if interested, and whether a coupe or Roadster


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll join for that one it's just down the road for me


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I will also attend


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

coolio 

wheres the softtops???


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's the 1st Roadster (SKY Sports allowing...) 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

After a successful meet at Goodwood, who fancies this one?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hmm this one of stanford hall hmmm

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> hmm this one of stanford hall hmmm
> 
> J
> xx


Do you go norf, or do you go south. lol

Its a shame same date, but give us southerners a more local choice


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it does yea, everyone is saying stanford but I want to park my car on the track lol

J
xx


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

If I'm in down in Sussex costing family il Come along. Coupe.


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm just down the road, so would like to come along.
Hardtop TT


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Why would they let a coupe into a soft top meet? Are you sure when the say hard top they don't mean folding roof? :?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Why would they let a coupe into a soft top meet? Are you sure when the say hard top they don't mean folding roof? :?


Cars that meet the theme are invited to park on the track. other cars park in the general car park.

There is no Goodwood theme that TTs met, apart from the roadsters on 1st May.

Other themes for 2016 are

Each Breakfast Club will be held on the first Sunday of the month, with the Motor Circuit gates opening from 07:30 am onwards. The dates and themes will be as follows:

01 MAY 2016 - SOFT-TOP SUNDAY
Catering for open-roofed vehicles of all descriptions, old and new, to make the most of the early springtime sunshine

05 JUNE 2016 - FULL THROTTLE - THE ENDLESS PURSUIT OF POWER
June's Breakfast Club will preview the 2016 Festival of Speed theme, with an array of powerful machines, including a variety of supercars to lust after

03 July 2016 - No Breakfast Club due to the proximity of the 2016 Festival of Speed

07 AUGUST 2016 - THOROUGHBRED SUNDAY
Attracting a wide spectrum of tax-exempt classic vehicles, to help get Breakfast Clubbers into the Goodwood Revival spirit

04 September 2016 - No Breakfast Club due to the proximity of the 2016 Goodwood Revival

02 OCTOBER 2016 - ITALIAN SUNDAY
Embracing the flair and beauty of Italian design, October's Breakfast Club will be open to all things Italian - cars, motorcycles, scooters and commercial vehicles, plus recognised Italian designed automobiles

06 NOVEMBER 2016 - HOT HATCH SUNDAY
To celebrate the 40th anniversary of the car that started it all - the VW Golf GTi - we'll open the gates to a hoard of cult hot hatches, including the 205 GTi, Escort Cosworth and Clio V6, plus other interesting 'youngtimer' modern classics

Read more at https://grrc.goodwood.com/breakfast-clu ... m28UeM6.99


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Count me in on this one! Just registered my car with goodwood so i can park on the track and had to have a chat via email with them because they didn't like my number plate, presumably because I only picked up the car this morning so it isn't on their database yet :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> Count me in on this one! Just registered my car with goodwood so i can park on the track and had to have a chat via email with them because they didn't like my number plate, presumably because I only picked up the car this morning so it isn't on their database yet :lol:


Stunning car


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> Count me in on this one! Just registered my car with goodwood so i can park on the track and had to have a chat via email with them because they didn't like my number plate, presumably because I only picked up the car this morning so it isn't on their database yet :lol:


Very nice indeed!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone with a soft top planning to come, please register your track parking space with Goodwood 

https://www.goodwood.com/sports/motorsp ... r-vehicle/


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Spike, Count me in, please.

Assuming can fix registering brand new car with Goodwood.



ttsroadsternewbie said:


> Count me in on this one! Just registered my car with goodwood so i can park on the track and had to have a chat via email with them because they didn't like my number plate, presumably because I only picked up the car this morning so it isn't on their database yet :lol:


Same here. Also planning on bringing new TTS roadster - picking it up today.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> Count me in on this one! Just registered my car with goodwood so i can park on the track and had to have a chat via email with them because they didn't like my number plate, presumably because I only picked up the car this morning so it isn't on their database yet :lol:


Which email address did you use to sort out?

Cheers


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

cool, hopefully they'll be able to sort you out, if not just drive in together and explain problems registering


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Jonny_C said:


> ttsroadsternewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in on this one! Just registered my car with goodwood so i can park on the track and had to have a chat via email with them because they didn't like my number plate, presumably because I only picked up the car this morning so it isn't on their database yet :lol:
> ...


Hey buddy, you will love your TTS Roadster, great car 

I emailed [email protected] and a few different people replied to me on that email address. I had an email 3 days ago (21st) saying that my car was accepted and had attached a parking thingy to print out and put on my dash for entry onto the track.

Good luck! Let me know how you get on. Would be great to park next to each other, Sepang VS Tango! Lol


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > ttsroadsternewbie said:
> ...


Found it, done it. Cheers. Will let you know when they get back to me.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

So, having emailed to and fro a couple of times, got an email saying they'd manually added car to My Vehicles, but also that registration for Soft Top Sunday closed yesterday and I was too late! (I saw that the option went from Breakfast Club page yesterday).

Have emailed back pointing out that I tried registering last week and emailed whilst registration still open; was there anything they could do. No reply yet.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

hopefully they'll let you in ok.


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry guys, count me out! Cool rainy weather on Sunday. I was hoping for 100 miles of top-down driving. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Response from GBC:

"Unfortunately, applications for Soft-top Sunday have now closed. However I have just met with the Goodwood Road and Racing who look at the applications. I did mention your new Audi however they will have to decline your car this time as they have already accepted a few Audi TT's already I'm afraid. Please still attend if you can on Sunday."

So I suspect that even if I had registered, they didn't want more than a few on the track :-(

So.....not going to come down, given that the weather now looking worse, sorry Spike.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Jonny_C said:


> Response from GBC:
> 
> "Unfortunately, applications for Soft-top Sunday have now closed. However I have just met with the Goodwood Road and Racing who look at the applications. I did mention your new Audi however they will have to decline your car this time as they have already accepted a few Audi TT's already I'm afraid. Please still attend if you can on Sunday."
> 
> ...


No worries, thanks for letting us know. Great shame they wont let you in  would've been great to see the two Mk3 TTs together.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

[/quote]

No worries, thanks for letting us know. Great shame they wont let you in  would've been great to see the two Mk3 TTs together.[/quote]

Yes it would've - don't think your PM idea would've worked :wink:


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

So were are all of the hard top TTs meeting / parking up?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

BlueMagic said:


> So were are all of the hard top TTs meeting / parking up?


meeting at sainsburys, then parking in the car park (just off track)

Meet point... Sainsburys Chichester, Westhampnett Road, CHICHESTER. PO19 7YR

Meet time... 7.45am for 8am departure to circuit

Cost... FREE


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi de Hi - sadly I cannot make the trip this time - but do
have a good meet up. The weather looks set fair, so you should
all be green to go. Have a good one.
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looking like great weather for the morning 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633521


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

that was great!

The place was full of 100s of open top cars, every type you could imagine!

Thanks to the TTs that turned up, hope everyone enjoyed the cars in the sunshine and found something to take your interest?

Would people like to meet for another breakfast club? Not sure any of the themes we could display, but usually a good look around.
05 JUNE 2016 - FULL THROTTLE - THE ENDLESS PURSUIT OF POWER
03 July 2016 - No Breakfast Club due to the proximity of the 2016 Festival of Speed
07 AUGUST 2016 - THOROUGHBRED SUNDAY
04 September 2016 - No Breakfast Club due to the proximity of the 2016 Goodwoood Revival
02 OCTOBER 2016 - ITALIAN SUNDAY
06 NOVEMBER 2016 - HOT HATCH SUNDAY

Just a quick photo from me lol


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Spike

It was a great turnout today I managed to get there but too late for the convoy in, whenever the sun shines its busy up there!
I'd be up for meeting up on the next one, that's usually a good themed event, maybe worth trying to register our cars now to get a space in he paddock area?


----------

